# Got one!(well, 3)



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

So we have a friend/chicken sitter who has a hunting dog, where he captures pigeons and uses them to train his dog. Well, he was sitting our chickens when his dog killed one of our quails while we were on vacation. Sooo, he ended up catching 18 pigeons for teaching his dog how to point and all. Well, he said i could take some pigeons (he catches ones that are annoying people, if he reset his trap he could've caught 30-40 pigeons in total) or when the hunter or what ever (not sure what it is...LOL) convention their gonna import a bunch of chukars and they might have extra... Well, since I'm posting here, you can assume I took the pigeons. Now this is the only form I could find that really fit what I wanted to ask, since these are ferals, but I was wondering how to tame a feral? I heard to just be quiet with them? Oh, and how do you tell the sexes apart? I ended up with a trio (Will post pics later), and i'm hoping to have a male and 2 females... lol... but ya never know. 2 of them go in a high pitch 'EEP EEP' and the other one goes in a deep pitch 'woo..woo' or kinda grunts like a pig....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What your friend is doing is wrong. Try looking at it from the birds point of view. Many of the birds he is catching have mates and probably babies in the nest that won't make it now that he has taken one of their parents, or both. As far as taming an adult feral.............you won't. Very unlikely. They were free with a life and a mate. They have been trapped and tortured by your friend. Now you want a bird who grew up free and wild to like being forced to live in a cage, and being handled by what they perceive as a predator. They just want to go free again and go back to their mate and babies. Their lives have been completely taken away and messed up. How would you feel?
If you want pet pigeons, then you would be better off finding domesticated birds to adopt. God knows, there are plenty of them out there that need homes. You would be helping them. These birds you are keeping from living the only life they knew. If you cannot understand what I am saying, and cannot understand this and put yourself in their place to be able to understand what has been done to them, then you will never understand them enough to be able to build a trust between you and these birds. Let them go and adopt a bird that actually needs a home.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> What your friend is doing is wrong. Try looking at it from the birds point of view. Many of the birds he is catching have mates and probably babies in the nest that won't make it now that he has taken one of their parents, or both. As far as taming an adult feral.............you won't. Very unlikely. They were free with a life and a mate. They have been trapped and tortured by your friend. Now you want a bird who grew up free and wild to like being forced to live in a cage, and being handled by what they perceive as a predator. They just want to go free again and go back to their mate and babies. Their lives have been completely taken away and messed up. How would you feel?
> If you want pet pigeons, then you would be better off finding domesticated birds to adopt. God knows, there are plenty of them out there that need homes. You would be helping them. These birds you are keeping from living the only life they knew. If you cannot understand what I am saying, and cannot understand this and put yourself in their place to be able to understand what has been done to them, then you will never understand them enough to be able to build a trust between you and these birds. Let them go and adopt a bird that actually needs a home.


i totally agree with u jay3, 

RockPigeon<3er,
these birds can be trained but why do u want to train them..
just imagine that if u were in their place and some catches u and u have a family.. and that guy keeps u .. what will be the first thing u wanted/want to do? probably, getting out of the cage and fly back to ur nest.. 
here is the same thing they will do. they like live in a free air/atmosphere...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Cut the guy some slack he didn't catch the birds just wants to give them a good home, and it sounds like 2 of them are young birds that could become very tame birds.

You would have him turn them out so they can go back home so the hunter can go get them next week and this time get to train the dogs with them.
Dave


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> What your friend is doing is wrong. Try looking at it from the birds point of view. Many of the birds he is catching have mates and probably babies in the nest that won't make it now that he has taken one of their parents, or both. As far as taming an adult feral.............you won't. Very unlikely. They were free with a life and a mate. They have been trapped and tortured by your friend. Now you want a bird who grew up free and wild to like being forced to live in a cage, and being handled by what they perceive as a predator. They just want to go free again and go back to their mate and babies. Their lives have been completely taken away and messed up. How would you feel?
> If you want pet pigeons, then you would be better off finding domesticated birds to adopt. God knows, there are plenty of them out there that need homes. You would be helping them. These birds you are keeping from living the only life they knew. If you cannot understand what I am saying, and cannot understand this and put yourself in their place to be able to understand what has been done to them, then you will never understand them enough to be able to build a trust between you and these birds. Let them go and adopt a bird that actually needs a home.[/QOUTE/]
> dont this guy feel bad he did nothing wrong other than rescue these birds k so stop making him feel bad its rude and mean he rescued these birds fro\m being eaten or whateve stop its not fair to put him through a guilt trip


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

You know, its about time some of you guys actually read the posts, digest them & understand them.
Nobodys giving anyone a hard time or trying to put them on a guilt trip, Jay is just pointing out FACTS about ferals (which I agree 100% with) which to be honest half you guys who keep racing/performance/fancy pigeons just dont understand.
Except in rare circumstances, even a "tamed" feral if released with other birds will want to return to their "home" flock.
Yes I can understand the concern about them getting re-caught, but chances of that are not as high as you may think. Ferals learn dangers very quickly, and also pass on signals to others in their flock, especially after being caught out.
It sounds like the 3 birds caught, 2 are young with possibly a male parent (not necessarilly the parent of the 2 the young), so somewhere out there is a hen looking for her mate and one or two fathers looking for their young !!.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> So we have a friend/chicken sitter who has a hunting dog, where he captures pigeons and uses them to train his dog. Well, he was sitting our chickens when his dog killed one of our quails while we were on vacation. Sooo, he ended up catching 18 pigeons for teaching his dog how to point and all. Well, he said i could take some pigeons (he catches ones that are annoying people, if he reset his trap he could've caught 30-40 pigeons in total) or when the hunter or what ever (not sure what it is...LOL) convention their gonna import a bunch of chukars and they might have extra... Well, since I'm posting here, you can assume I took the pigeons. Now this is the only form I could find that really fit what I wanted to ask, since these are ferals, but I was wondering how to tame a feral? I heard to just be quiet with them? Oh, and how do you tell the sexes apart? I ended up with a trio (Will post pics later), and i'm hoping to have a male and 2 females... lol... but ya never know. 2 of them go in a high pitch 'EEP EEP' and the other one goes in a deep pitch 'woo..woo' or kinda grunts like a pig....


*While we don't agree with your friend catching these birds, we do appreciate you giving these youngsters a home. The best way to start taming them is by hand feeding them and only hand feeding them a good pigeon mix. Before you know it they will look forward to you coming to them because they know you are going to feed them. They never ever be really tame, but this is the best way to get them somewhat tame. In the future you check out our adoption section and get some real nice domestic bird, who may already be somewhat tame.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *While we don't agree with your friend catching these birds, we do appreciate you giving these youngsters a home. The best way to start taming them is by hand feeding them and only hand feeding them a good pigeon mix. Before you know it they will look forward to you coming to them because they know you are going to feed them. They never ever be really tame, but this is the best way to get them somewhat tame. In the future you check out our adoption section and get some real nice domestic bird, who may already be somewhat tame.*


*
They already have a home*, and are not in need of one made up of confinement. And probably a mate and maybe babies. The kindest thing would be to give them back their freedom, rather than keeping them as prisoners. There are many pigeons out there that _do_ need homes who he would actually be doing something good for.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> So we have a friend/chicken sitter who has a hunting dog, where he captures pigeons and uses them to train his dog. Well, he was sitting our chickens when his dog killed one of our quails while we were on vacation. Sooo, he ended up catching 18 pigeons for teaching his dog how to point and all. Well, he said i could take some pigeons (he catches ones that are annoying people, if he reset his trap he could've caught 30-40 pigeons in total) or when the hunter or what ever (not sure what it is...LOL) convention their gonna import a bunch of chukars and they might have extra... Well, since I'm posting here, you can assume I took the pigeons. Now this is the only form I could find that really fit what I wanted to ask, since these are ferals, but I was wondering how to tame a feral? I heard to just be quiet with them? Oh, and how do you tell the sexes apart? I ended up with a trio (Will post pics later), and i'm hoping to have a male and 2 females... lol... but ya never know. 2 of them go in a high pitch 'EEP EEP' and the other one goes in a deep pitch 'woo..woo' or kinda grunts like a pig....


The one that goes woo woo as you call it probably will not tame.. you may want to let that one go where you're friend kidnapped these birds.. the other two sound young, so you would handle them allot and esp see if they can feed themselves! if not then you need to hand feed them asap! raised from a young age they can be nice pets, you just need to really like them and not think of them as a novelty, they deserve the best housing and feed and care you can give them as it is you're responsiblity now.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

So i didnt read all the posts but a majority of them

Ok, so if my friend didn't capture these birds, they would be shot. They were a nuisance to the land owner, and more then likely they would be shot. Sorry if this angers you, but thats the case, and he offered the 3 to me. He also will end up killing them, but they end the rest of there lives with plenty of food and water. Not worse then just being shot, no? 

OK, so the one who grunts/woos sounds like an adult male? Cool, if I can't tame him he'll just get plenty of food and water, and me to gawk at (LOL). And for now I'll refer to him as the black-ish one because I still haven't named them, but if that one sounds male I'll end up naming him. And when you say hand feed, you mean put the food in your hand and feed them (?) Sorry I'm just used to hand feeding meaning something like bottle raise the animal. They all seem the same size, simply the 2 younger sounding ones seem to 'scream' EEP EEEP when I have them step on my finger but shut up when I set them on my knee or whatever.  

Oh, and I can't tell half the time if your talking about the guy who trapped them or me, so, if your talking about me say Rock or whatever so I dont feel dumb please, LOL


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> *
> They already have a home*, and are not in need of one made up of confinement. And probably a mate and maybe babies. The kindest thing would be to give them back their freedom, rather than keeping them as prisoners. There are many pigeons out there that _do_ need homes who he would actually be doing something good for.


Yes and at that home they will most likely be shot and killed. 

Just saying


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> So i didnt read all the posts but a majority of them
> 
> Ok, so if my friend didn't capture these birds, they would be shot. They were a nuisance to the land owner, and more then likely they would be shot. Sorry if this angers you, but thats the case, and he offered the 3 to me. He also will end up killing them, but they end the rest of there lives with plenty of food and water. Not worse then just being shot, no?
> 
> ...


rock, are the birds eating their seeds and grains? if the young ones do not know how to eat yet they need to be hand fed as in food put in the back of their throat so the can swallow it. so you need to see where the young birds are in their weaning process so you can take care of them properly.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Much better off with you than shot or poisoned where they came from. Thanks for giving them a good home


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> rock, are the birds eating their seeds and grains? if the young ones do not know how to eat yet they need to be hand fed as in food put in the back of their throat so the can swallow it. so you need to see where the young birds are in their weaning process so you can take care of them properly.


I've seen one nibble at the seeds, but haven't seen either of them eat it. (male included)

How would I put it in the back of the throat?
 






When they were with Richard (pigeon catcher) he didn't assist them, he just feeds and water them, and lets them go about until he uses them







They seem healthy and robust and not like their starving. But I'll be more then willing to try and shove it down their throats, I don't want them to die or something


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

for the yb's you may have to buy liguid pigeon food i am no expert but you prob should not shove it down there throat


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

No worries, i got them to eat. Appearantly anything bigger then a speck is un-edible??!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> I've seen one nibble at the seeds, but haven't seen either of them eat it. (male included)
> 
> How would I put it in the back of the throat?
> 
> ...


well you don't shove it... why don't you do some research on how to take care of them..and right now, I will ask you to check their crops..which is a sac they hold grains in after they eat...it is on the front of the neck a bit above the breast.. feel it with you're fingers.. it should feel sort of like a corn hole bag..if you know what that is..grains and seed in a bag... if it feels empty and they are peeping at you..then you would have to open their beak and give one pea or grain at a time and put it in the back of their throat and they swallow.. do again till they have about 40 or so pieces in there... if they are eating then you don't have to do this.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How long did Richard have them.
Dave


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> How long did Richard have them.
> Dave


Couple days

He has others who are also young 

Sorrry it took long for a reply


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> well you don't shove it... why don't you do some research on how to take care of them..and right now, I will ask you to check their crops..which is a sac they hold grains in after they eat...it is on the front of the neck a bit above the breast.. feel it with you're fingers.. it should feel sort of like a corn hole bag..if you know what that is..grains and seed in a bag... if it feels empty and they are peeping at you..then you would have to open their beak and give one pea or grain at a time and put it in the back of their throat and they swallow.. do again till they have about 40 or so pieces in there... if they are eating then you don't have to do this.


OK, finding the crop on a pigeon is near impossible , but i think i found it, and it was about half full ( a chickens crop is waaaay bigger, lol, and easier to find). They're doing great tho, I feel like I've had them for a week, lol. However, tomorrow I'm buying pigeon feed (they've been on chicken scratch), and only that, so no worries.

Thanks all, and I'll be in here every now and then for questions  

Oh, and does anyone know how to check your posts?!! This forum is confusing









sorry if I sound somewhat dumb... I didn't expect to have to worry for juvieniles eating, thought they'd be somewhat easy, just feed, water, and hold. Kinda like a chicken but minus egg collecting.

Other then keeping an eye for who is or isn't eating, any diseases I should worry about?I heard something about PMV? whats that and is it human transmittable? 

Thanks everyone SO much!  And I'll have pictures of them soon, so far the male I've nicknamed York because hes so unfriendly he always grunts if we come near him (heard thats when their scared) I think yorkshire pig  so I've left him alone so he wont stress, but the youngins are real friendly so far


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> OK, finding the crop on a pigeon is near impossible , but i think i found it, and it was about half full ( a chickens crop is waaaay bigger, lol, and easier to find). They're doing great tho, I feel like I've had them for a week, lol. However, tomorrow I'm buying pigeon feed (they've been on chicken scratch), and only that, so no worries.
> 
> Thanks all, and I'll be in here every now and then for questions
> 
> ...


That is good news.glad they are eating..having the older bird with them can help as they will follow his lead.. York is a great name. humans do not get pmv.. If you're birds have this you will know it. no reason to think they have anything at this point. I will post a link to a symptom checker to go by just in case something seems not right.. if you know chickens and how to care for them pigeons are not much more different except they probably need more space to fly up to a perch and have nest boxes..even if one uses fake eggs for hatch control they need a place to play house. you could get a pair in the three at some point when the youngs mature, which will be in another 4 or 5 months or so. here is the link, don't let it scare you..lol..

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> That is good news.glad they are eating..having the older bird with them can help as they will follow his lead.. York is a great name. humans do not get pmv.. If you're birds have this you will know it. no reason to think they have anything at this point. I will post a link to a symptom checker to go by just in case something seems not right.. if you know chickens and how to care for them pigeons are not much more different except they probably need more space to fly up to a perch and have nest boxes..even if one uses fake eggs for hatch control they need a place to play house. you could get a pair in the three at some point when the youngs mature, which will be in another 4 or 5 months or so. here is the link, don't let it scare you..lol..
> 
> http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


Oh my, that was scareh ! Lol. 
I think if we move a few cages around they could share a run with the seremas.... Just need to add up deer netting... Can chickens and pigeons share diseases? If so that'd be a problem... We have a fenced off area by our garden were the seremas (chicken) were supposed to go (havent gotten here yet) but that could make an easy pigeon run... But they could share it if pigeons and chickens cant share diseases... I could time when they come out so no injuries will take place.. Wow... Sounds like some fencing is in store... Ugh, Quail should be able to share with chickens right?! OK, I'm talking out loud here.. still fun tho, lol

Oh and I'm feeding them hi cal grit, that OK? I used to use it for my cockatiel, but if we start a run for them they might not need it..


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I remove feral pigeons from barns where they would have been destroyed if not caught. So understand completely. I do dislike what your friend does with the ones he catches and keeps as he puts them in small boxes to train the dog to point then later shots them for the dogs. You can train hunting dogs by hunting them on wild game. No need in torturing a bird in the process. I am a hunter and pigeon lover. I personally do not use bird dogs as I have no need for hunting quail and dove.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> Oh my, that was scareh ! Lol.
> I think if we move a few cages around they could share a run with the seremas.... Just need to add up deer netting... Can chickens and pigeons share diseases? If so that'd be a problem... We have a fenced off area by our garden were the seremas (chicken) were supposed to go (havent gotten here yet) but that could make an easy pigeon run... But they could share it if pigeons and chickens cant share diseases... I could time when they come out so no injuries will take place.. Wow... Sounds like some fencing is in store... Ugh, Quail should be able to share with chickens right?! OK, I'm talking out loud here.. still fun tho, lol
> 
> Oh and I'm feeding them hi cal grit, that OK? I used to use it for my cockatiel, but if we start a run for them they might not need it..




Hi Cal grit is important, but would have to be larger than what a cockatiel would use. Cockatiels don't need grit. And yes the pigeons can catch illness from your chickens. Crushed oyster shell is important to give them to for calcium.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

I heard of a guy who caught ferals and another fancier bought them and let them go thinking he was giving them their freedom. they ended up going back to the guy who was using them as bait. I think this is one of those no right or wrong situations guys. Not an easy question what is best for them. If you give them their freedom it could also mean doom. Ugh. Hate tough posts like this on sunday


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> Oh my, that was scareh ! Lol.
> I think if we move a few cages around they could share a run with the seremas.... Just need to add up deer netting... Can chickens and pigeons share diseases? If so that'd be a problem... We have a fenced off area by our garden were the seremas (chicken) were supposed to go (havent gotten here yet) but that could make an easy pigeon run... But they could share it if pigeons and chickens cant share diseases... I could time when they come out so no injuries will take place.. Wow... Sounds like some fencing is in store... Ugh, Quail should be able to share with chickens right?! OK, I'm talking out loud here.. still fun tho, lol
> 
> Oh and I'm feeding them hi cal grit, that OK? I used to use it for my cockatiel, but if we start a run for them they might not need it..


That is ok for now... the grit is appreciated. they do need calcium while growing which they get from the parent birds... as they mature and if you have a hen or hens then they will need high-cal grit for egg laying.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Hi Cal grit is important, but would have to be larger than what a cockatiel would use. Cockatiels don't need grit. And yes the pigeons can catch illness from your chickens. Crushed oyster shell is important to give them to for calcium.


OK, so more oyster shell... Good thing because I need to pick some up for the chickens, the shells are getting brittle, bleh. 
What illness(s)? I know turkeys can get blackhead from chickens but we house the 2 together and they live just fine with no blackhead, so, do you think it'd die overwinter? 
Really? They dont? Wow, well, it was for finches and hooked bills, oh well, we dont have them anymore.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

KO Loft said:


> I heard of a guy who caught ferals and another fancier bought them and let them go thinking he was giving them their freedom. they ended up going back to the guy who was using them as bait. I think this is one of those no right or wrong situations guys. Not an easy question what is best for them. If you give them their freedom it could also mean doom. Ugh. Hate tough posts like this on sunday


Heres the problem. I don't think I CAN release them. According to the 2012-2013 hunting book rock doves are listed as a non-native deleterious wildlife, theres no limit and no closed season. So, from what I've read online, I'm pretty sure its illegal to re-realease non-native wildlife, so, I'm stuck with them one way or a other.

Any thoughts? Is it illegal to realease non-native wildlife?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RockPigeon<3er said:


> Heres the problem. I don't think I CAN release them. According to the 2012-2013 hunting book rock doves are listed as a non-native deleterious wildlife, theres no limit and no closed season. So, from what I've read online, I'm pretty sure its illegal to re-realease non-native wildlife, so, I'm stuck with them one way or a other.
> 
> Any thoughts? Is it illegal to realease non-native wildlife?


I don't know..but if you did Im sure no one would tell. rehabbers do it all the time esp if the bird was rehabbed as an adult..the young ones would probably be fine as pets. but it is up to the individual on what they want to do.. at least a slow release in a flock would need to happen for young pigeons raised by a human.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> I don't know..but if you did Im sure no one would tell. rehabbers do it all the time esp if the bird was rehabbed as an adult..the young ones would probably be fine as pets. but it is up to the individual on what they want to do.. at least a slow release in a flock would need to happen for young pigeons raised by a human.


Eh, your right 

Well, one of the young ones (we clipped the wings of the other 2... I regret it..) always trys to escape, but I don't think she'd live long, either she'd come back for food here or by the origanal trappers house (down the road).

Well their doing good, and I'm just googling what diseases pigeons get from chickens, because if it doesnt live here I'm good ( That or ur chickens free range and constantly come in contact (under cage, around cage, staring into cage... last one is what the turkey does when hes hungary) with the chickens so so far no illness, but lets a see

Oh, and heres the pics 








York, hes still scared and bites/stabs you, so I handle him least, but right now hes happy  (hes in the yard)







More York







As you can see they aren't to happy to see me...







This is Splash, which is her temporary name, but it might stay. I love how she has brown on her wing, and white AND grey


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Then theres Everest







Shes my fav, shes real calm and likes to sit on the back of the couch. Even my dad agrees they have personalities (even tho he adds' kinda... not really.') 


copied and pasted from what was supposed to be on the last message but I had too many images


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The pigeons are nice, Im glad you are taking care of them. I did not know you were a young person. sometimes it would be nice to know that on this site..lol.. some of the posts may of been said differently perhaps. I think from now on Iam going to ask a new member if they are an adult or not.


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol! 
Well, Once my friend one a different site could've swore I as 16







.

Eh, I'm fine with what was said. Until I saw a post saying it as all not terrible, I was about to leave cause the site didn't look too nice, lol, just say a quick 'nevermind...' and leave, LOL. 
Just be careful if you do that... there are some people who would be offended if you asked if they were a kid and they thought you meant tey were acting like one..

Oh and e got the run finished today!  Its covered so the pigeons are in it, the quail, (living in the potato patch) and soon to have chickens. The free ranging hens have encountered them so we'll just wash everything down when the new ones come and carefully introduce, but it seems all well and clean. 
Thanks for the help BTW


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you for saving these pigeons. I know Alaska is a 'hunting way of life" state. I understand that. 
Perhaps many of your friends do not understand why you would save pigeons.
I, for one, thank you! ;-)


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

pirab buk said:


> Thank you for saving these pigeons. I know Alaska is a 'hunting way of life" state. I understand that.
> Perhaps many of your friends do not understand why you would save pigeons.
> I, for one, thank you! ;-)


Aw, thanks! 

Actually, its more fishing but the commercial fishermen have made that go down the drain :/ 
However, I DO want to hunt the ravens -.- annoying things are everywhere, but I still favor them over crows


----------

